# Switching Birth Control?!



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, so I've been on Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo for years now. After having a baby 7 months ago, I know things changed. Well after my doctors appointment today, I decided to switch pills. I changed to Loestrin24Fe. I know they have the same ingredients (active ingredients), but I wanted to know, after I finish my current pill pack (Ortho tri cyclen lo) and begin the Loestrin24, should I wait to have sex? (you know, those 7 days) or being that they are similar pills, am I safe? We never use condoms, but it's not a problem if we have to. It's just after a period for a week, then waiting another 7 days for the new pill to take effect, I'll be crazy!!  


*And no, I'm not going to skip any days in between the pills. After I finish my period on the ortho pills, I'll begin the Loestrin.*


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I would actually be using condoms for 6 weeks. 

I have hormone balance issues as is, but I would think with how sensitive hormones seem to be, even if its the same ingredients, I'd want to be cautious because it might still affect you. I know that when I originally switched from my first BC (because it nearly erased my periods and I did NOT like that feeling) I waited the 6 weeks before going unprotected on the advice of the Nurse Practitioner I had.


----------



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, thanks CLucas976!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree. A back up method for at least the first full cycle of new pills. You probably want to have at least one period on the new & make sure the pills are "right" for you. 'cause if you have to switch again... then.. gosh, that would be a long time without sex if you didn't use a back up method!


----------

